# The Other Babies =)



## MammaofTwo (Jul 20, 2009)

Here are my other babies! The kitty is M.K. (Russian Blue mix), the baby in the third picture is Mylie (Chi/Dachshund mix), the lizzard is Izzy (Bearded Dragon) and last but not least is Leelou (Rat Terrier). I run a rescue and everyone of these animals are rescues that I've kept. I actually think that's the only issue with running one, you get so attached and you end up keeping a lot of them.


----------

